# Hyatt Timeshare Presentation



## Robert D (Sep 10, 2010)

We're going to be at the Hyatt Wild Oaks Ranch next week and wanted to see what the maximum you can expect to get for sitting through a timeshare pitch.  I think I remember seeing someone say that they got $150 in resort credits a while back.  Anyone had any offers from Hyatt lately?


----------



## Floridaski (Sep 12, 2010)

*$100 resort credit*

My sister in law joined us over the summer at Hyatt Coconut Plantation.  She recieved $100.00 in a resort credit.


----------

